# Rub Time..PLEASE HELP!!



## dantana7 (Jun 9, 2006)

Will applying dry rub to chicken 2 days before BBQ time be too long/ overpowering to the meat??   I used thyme, black pepper, paprika, sage, bay leaf.  PLease let me know if doing so will be OK.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!

The chicken should be OK.  A dry rub doesn't present the same problems that a liquid marinade would encounter.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2006)

welcome dantana.

i agree with andy. (wait a minute, 6-6-06 was a few days ago. the end of the world is running a little late) 

kidding...  

you used pretty mellow herbs/spices, so more time in the rub might even be better.


----------



## GB (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree with Andy and Bucky. Meats generally benefit from sitting in the fridge with a rub for a while. Two days is not too long.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2006)

2 days is not too long but 1 day is enough for chicken.

Make sure you keep the chicken wrapped very tightly.


----------



## dantana7 (Jun 10, 2006)

*thanks*

OK, thanks guys, I feel a bit better now.


----------

